# PG-13 Warning



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have removed the "PG-13" statement in the description of the Lounge forum. Apparently this part of the description was being misinterpreted. Originally that comment was put in there to warn parents or people at work that all content may not necessarily be suitable.

However it appears that this statement was being taken literally... that people thought they could go to the MPAA website and determine the appropriateness of content for this forum. That thought process is completely wrong.

The appropriateness for posting content on this forum is located in the forum rules only. If you have a question on the rules, or a problem interpreting it, please contact me or any staff member directly via PM and we will gladly walk you through the requirements.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

So no vote on the girlie pics?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BlackSunshine said:


> So no vote on the girlie pics?


Huh?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Xenon said:


> So no vote on the girlie pics?


Huh?
[/quote]

Damn straight


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm, doesnt seem right somehow, but then again who am i to complain..............


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

dezboy said:


> hmmmmmmmm, doesnt seem right somehow, but then again who am i to complain..............


DUDE, SHUT THE HELL UP AND DONT BE A DICK OUTSIDE OUR THREAD, EVEN THOUGH I DONT THINK YOUR PART OF THE TEAM


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dezboy said:


> hmmmmmmmm, doesnt seem right somehow, but then again who am i to complain..............


why not, this is piranha fury not palms of fury


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

aight


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dezboy said:


> hmmmmmmmm, doesnt seem right somehow, but then again who am i to complain..............


DUDE, SHUT THE HELL UP AND DONT BE A DICK OUTSIDE OUR THREAD, EVEN THOUGH I DONT THINK YOUR PART OF THE TEAM
[/quote]

Joey'd you are teetering and a slippery slope. Please cease this sort of post.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

KICK HIS ASS SEABASS!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Xenon said:


> hmmmmmmmm, doesnt seem right somehow, but then again who am i to complain..............


What doesnt seem right? That I took away a small piece of a forum description I wrote in the first place? Where in the rules does everything PG-13 is ok?

[/quote]

I think it was assumed thru common assumption that since that disclaimer was there anything that fell under that umbrella would be acceptable. 
As to the vote I was inquiring if there would be the allowance for the MAB to determine if P-fury member base would be acceptant of images of women in less then fully clothed but more then nekkid. 
As it would appear that being left to the discresion of the moderating team the interpertation of what is acceptable is wavering at best. 
Personally I did notice that the women in the latest thread dedicated to lovely ladies are equally undressed as the ones in many of bullsnakes postings. So it would rise some concern as to what is accetable and if there is some large discrepancy in the moderating staff based on what they feel is "over the line" I think the PG-13 was a very good guideline. and altho the envelope has been pressed at times I think that the majority of the images posted in recent days were not over the line. 
So I think in reguards to the current issue we should have a more definite line. 
Obviously we do not want to turn this into a porn site or to take away from the many resources that this site has to offer fish enthusiasts. But at the same time boys will be boys and part of the purpouse of the lounge was to have fun. Those lady threads were simply fun. in no way do I personally feel they are up to spank material level. 
At any rate I think a more clear line or a more realistic line considering the member base should be established or abolished. however you see fit to word it. 
So I ask if the Mab can address the issue and make a determination as it seems the member base has grown past the current rule.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BlackSunshine said:


> hmmmmmmmm, doesnt seem right somehow, but then again who am i to complain..............


What doesnt seem right? That I took away a small piece of a forum description I wrote in the first place? Where in the rules does everything PG-13 is ok?

[/quote]

I think it was assumed thru common assumption that since that disclaimer was there anything that fell under that umbrella would be acceptable. 
As to the vote I was inquiring if there would be the allowance for the MAB to determine if P-fury member base would be acceptant of images of women in less then fully clothed but more then nekkid. 
As it would appear that being left to the discresion of the moderating team the interpertation of what is acceptable is wavering at best. 
Personally I did notice that the women in the latest thread dedicated to lovely ladies are equally undressed as the ones in many of bullsnakes postings. So it would rise some concern as to what is accetable and if there is some large discrepancy in the moderating staff based on what they feel is "over the line" I think the PG-13 was a very good guideline. and altho the envelope has been pressed at times I think that the majority of the images posted in recent days were not over the line. 
So I think in reguards to the current issue we should have a more definite line. 
Obviously we do not want to turn this into a porn site or to take away from the many resources that this site has to offer fish enthusiasts. But at the same time boys will be boys and part of the purpouse of the lounge was to have fun. Those lady threads were simply fun. in no way do I personally feel they are up to spank material level. 
At any rate I think a more clear line or a more realistic line considering the member base should be established or abolished. however you see fit to word it. 
So I ask if the Mab can address the issue and make a determination as it seems the member base has grown past the current rule.
[/quote]

MAB has the freedom to bring up changes and vote on whatever they want. Contact an MAB member to talk about proposing a vote on something.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Sounds good.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BlackSunshine said:


> Sounds good.


On your other point... I see how the PG 13 comment could be construed as an "umbrella policy"... which is precisely why I removed it... because it was never meant to be interpreted that way.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

you can see titties in a pg13 movie


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thebluyak said:


> you can see titties in a pg13 movie


not really. But again, proves my point that removing the line invalidates the misconception associated with it.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

joey said:


> hmmmmmmmm, doesnt seem right somehow, but then again who am i to complain..............


DUDE, SHUT THE HELL UP AND DONT BE A DICK OUTSIDE OUR THREAD, EVEN THOUGH I DONT THINK YOUR PART OF THE TEAM
[/quote]

you need to use your brain.................i was saying it wasnt quite right that he had to remove it.............................SO DONT BOTHER WITH ALL THE TOUGH GUY STUFF..........you dont bother me one bit........................


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

dezboy said:


> hmmmmmmmm, doesnt seem right somehow, but then again who am i to complain..............


DUDE, SHUT THE HELL UP AND DONT BE A DICK OUTSIDE OUR THREAD, EVEN THOUGH I DONT THINK YOUR PART OF THE TEAM
[/quote]

you need to use your brain.................i was saying it wasnt quite right that he had to remove it.............................SO DONT BOTHER WITH ALL THE TOUGH GUY STUFF..........you dont bother me one bit........................
[/quote]
i am the resident e-gangsta....
seriously im sorry


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

this bitch is PG motherfuckers


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dezboy said:


> hmmmmmmmm, doesnt seem right somehow, but then again who am i to complain..............


DUDE, SHUT THE HELL UP AND DONT BE A DICK OUTSIDE OUR THREAD, EVEN THOUGH I DONT THINK YOUR PART OF THE TEAM
[/quote]

you need to use your brain.................i was saying it wasnt quite right that he had to remove it.............................SO DONT BOTHER WITH ALL THE TOUGH GUY STUFF..........you dont bother me one bit........................
[/quote]

Both of you. shut up. Stop derailing.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

the only reason everyone is making a big deal about this is because of Frank. If the lounge keeps this up he will leave p fury. Doenst matter to me. Im sure he will have his own site still to wear u can read up on all his info. I think this is rediculous.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Apott05 said:


> the only reason everyone is making a big deal about this is because of Frank. If the lounge keeps this up he will leave p fury. Doenst matter to me. Im sure he will have his own site still to wear u can read up on all his info. I think this is rediculous.


Nice theory..... but false.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

you can deny it if u want. But i know.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Apott05 said:


> you can deny it if u want. But i know.


Claim whatever theory you desire. The fact of the matter is the Lounge is in shambles and it is due to the constant goading, constant pressing the envelope, and constant derailment that occurs.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Its the same reason we have the MAB. Cuz your sick of personally running this site. So u just got a your little group to run it for you.

but anywho im done bichering for now.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Apott05 said:


> Its the same reason we have the MAB. Cuz your sick of personally running this site. So u just got a your little group to run it for you.
> 
> but anywho im done bichering for now.


damn....what did the five fingers say to the face?

delete the whole lounge then

(thats not what they said but it still works)
(they actually said SLAP BITCH)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Apott05 said:


> Its the same reason we have the MAB. Cuz your sick of personally running this site. So u just got a your little group to run it for you.


Im sick and tired of ungrateful members who instead of choosing to use and value this site for what it is choose to abuse it and constantly disrespect the people who give their time to keep it running. The "little group" you refer to was my method not to escape administering the site, but to give power back to the members. But that vehicle, like most others I have tried to put is place is being misrepresented and abused. Go figure.

Personally I dont care what you hear from your buddy Ex0dus on these matters. If you dont like the way the site is run, go to another.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

appott it is his site and he can run it however he wants. if he wants the sh*t out of the lounge he wants it out. why challenge that?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The lounge is an interesting place. It can be one heck ofa tool for relaxation, vexation, world awareness, and to explore ideas that are not nessecarily ones that you agree with or maybe that you never saw in the first place. It has been a very interesting place for some seriously valuable threads with merit.....and unfortunately a lot of crap....especially lately....

The constant 6 year old grade school yard battles are also in need of dissapearance.....not just the risque pictures.

For the most part I am very proud of our membership....even those I do not agree with. That said the rules, and parlimentary procedures are laid down and are available for evryone to read and see and there are several people who can help answer questions on exactly what the MAB is, etc....so there are *NO* excuses for the crap I witnessed over this latest Bullsnake issue. The rules were violated...and enforced.....which is how it should be.

If you want to watch pics of questionable nature....find another site for that...there are millions......keep it off of a site where people came to FIRST AND FOREMOST for help with a specific hobby!

This is a community site.....and again UNLIKE ANY OTHER SITE....you have a Member Advisory Board......which I seldom see a thank you for its existance by the way.....and I see VERY little respect here for other members as oif late or for the staff and team members that VOLUNTEER their time and energy to help YOUR experience on this site better.....so maybe sit back evaluate why it is this site is the best site...and be thankful for it instaed of degrading it and making a mess to dissuade potential new members.

-------Rant over


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i didnt tell him how to run the site. I just said thats what it is. I am in no way trying to be disrespectful in any way really. I am greatful for this site. I learn here. But its hard to learn when u get stupid crap like this. I for one agree with blue. Just get rid of the damn lounge if this is a fish site. Its where all the trouble starts. If u get rid of it then there is no place for whorring around and having these gay little groups.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Apott05 said:


> i didnt tell him how to run the site. I just said thats what it is. I am in no way trying to be disrespectful in any way really. I am greatful for this site. I learn here. But its hard to learn when u get stupid crap like this. I for one agree with blue. Just get rid of the damn lounge if this is a fish site. Its where all the trouble starts. If u get rid of it then there is no place for whorring around and having these gay little groups.


And Im telling you despite what your boy Ex0dus told you it is not what it is. I am sick of the bullshit in this forum bringing everything down.

How is derailing this thread with your hearsay respectful to the topic at hand? The topic was meant to inform of a change in the forum description, not debate the causes for said change. The cause for the change was based on the obvious misconceptions it causes. Is that clear? Or do we need to derail this further?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> The lounge is an interesting place. It can be one heck ofa tool for relaxation, vexation, world awareness, and to explore ideas that are not nessecarily ones that you agree with or maybe that you never saw in the first place. It has been a very interesting place for some seriously valuable threads with merit.....and unfortunately a lot of crap....especially lately....
> 
> The constant 6 year old grade school yard battles are also in need of dissapearance.....not just the risque pictures.
> 
> ...


Great post Croc.

I'll admit, Ive been involved in as many member conflicts as anyone excluding Twitch







but Im going to make an effort to keep it peaceful.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

hey i said i was done. There after i only spoke when spoken to. Dont want me to reply then dont quote me then.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Apott05 said:


> hey i said i was done. There after i only spoke when spoken to. Dont want me to reply then dont quote me then.


I did ask you a question in my post so naturally I expected a reply....


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

1 2 3 4 I declare a thumb war

5 6 7 8 this is the hand i used to masterbate

lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thebluyak said:


> 1 2 3 4 I declare a thumb war
> 
> 5 6 7 8 this is the hand i used to masterbate
> 
> lol


do you intend to derail other threads besides this one today?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

possibly? I can always go visit the virus thread to if youd like


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thebluyak said:


> possibly? I can always go visit the virus thread to if youd like


is that some sort of threat? Do you not think we patched for that virus a long time ago genius?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Xenon said:


> possibly? I can always go visit the virus thread to if youd like


is that some sort of threat? Do you not think we patched for that virus a long time ago genius?
[/quote]

im sorry what?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

The pcp crazed man says:
View attachment 128600
View attachment 128601


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thebluyak said:


> possibly? I can always go visit the virus thread to if youd like


is that some sort of threat? Do you not think we patched for that virus a long time ago genius?
[/quote]

im sorry what?
[/quote]

What were you referring to when you said "virus" thread? Were you referring to the thread that would exploit the board wrapper we were vulnerable to earlier this year? If not, then Im mistaken, its hard to pick out intelligent thought amongst your dribble. If it is, making threats against the security of this site will result in your immediate banishment.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

what the hell is going on FFS respect the mans word, he is god here, get it?!!

and you may contact hes little angels if you want soemthing changed or brought attention to.

snomed naem i slegna yb


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

C0Rey said:


> what the hell is going on FFS respect the mans word, he is *god* here, get it?!!
> 
> and you may contact hes little angels if you want soemthing changed or brought attention to.
> 
> snomed naem i slegna yb


Quite the opposite, although I find your patronizing comment humerous. Just a guy that makes sure the pages load. I will not tolerate threats against the security of this site though.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Xenon said:


> possibly? I can always go visit the virus thread to if youd like


is that some sort of threat? Do you not think we patched for that virus a long time ago genius?
[/quote]

im sorry what?
[/quote]

What were you referring to when you said "virus" thread? Were you referring to the thread that would exploit the board wrapper we were vulnerable to earlier this year? If not, then Im mistaken, its hard to pick out intelligent thought amongst your dribble. If it is, making threats against the security of this site will result in your immediate banishment.
[/quote]

my usless dribble? Are you that unaware that a thread titled Starware v13 virus how to get rid of it or whatever is like 3 threads below this one? Now let me ask you, what good would me exploting your board wrapper do? Why do I care? Who do I hate that much to shut down the board? So dont you think you probably should have thought that through before you threaten me with your immediate banishment promises?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

C'Mon people...

View attachment 128602


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

and its hard to pick out intelligent thought amongst my dribble? So is that why your wearing a tie on your head or did I just miss the how to look like a (fill in your choice of word) meeting


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thebluyak said:


> possibly? I can always go visit the virus thread to if youd like


is that some sort of threat? Do you not think we patched for that virus a long time ago genius?
[/quote]

im sorry what?
[/quote]

What were you referring to when you said "virus" thread? Were you referring to the thread that would exploit the board wrapper we were vulnerable to earlier this year? If not, then Im mistaken, its hard to pick out intelligent thought amongst your dribble. If it is, making threats against the security of this site will result in your immediate banishment.
[/quote]

my usless dribble? Are you that unaware that a thread titled Starware v13 virus how to get rid of it or whatever is like 3 threads below this one? Now let me ask you, what good would me exploting your board wrapper do? Why do I care? Who do I hate that much to shut down the board? So dont you think you probably should have thought that through before you threaten me with your immediate banishment promises?
[/quote]

I went off the post you made and as stated, if I was wrong in my assumption just let me know. Thanks for letting me know. Now, tell me again why you chose to post a random useless comment about thumb wars with no regard to the topic at hand? Feel free to derail the "virus" thread as well. At this point you are 1 warning away from being banned.


----------



## kawicivic (Sep 5, 2006)

this whole thread and argument is ridiculous...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thebluyak said:


> and its hard to pick out intelligent thought amongst my dribble? So is that why your wearing a tie on your head or did I just miss the how to look like a (fill in your choice of word) meeting


Lator gator.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow, I'm thorwing my hands up, and just gonna watch it all disintegrate!

View attachment 128603


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

bluyak.........apparantly you are unable to contain yourself...an odd phenomenon as of late.......why is that? Your inane, childish posting warrants suspension by itself......


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

kawicivic said:


> bluyak.........apparantly you are unable to contain yourself...an odd phenomenon as of late.......why is that? Your inane, childish posting warrants suspension by itself......


Already taken care of Riley.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


>


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Xenon said:


> You included.


Hey man, you guys were arguing in the thread and it was getting heated and I was trying to make the peace thru a little humor, just trying to keep this a happy place.

If you can't find the humor in those posts then sorry, but maybe it's 'cause the blood pressure is running a little high around here.

Not trying to derail your thread or anything with my last posts or with this one, and I can see that you've figuratively got a loaded double barrel and an itchy trigger finger right now, so I'll just let you be. Maybe later when things chill you can laugh at the Jesus Saves .gif


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I love this thread...It show alot of anger from some one I think it kool and quiet person. I was wrong


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

bluyak


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Scrap5000 said:


> I love this thread...It show alot of anger from some one I think it kool and quiet person. I was wrong


Why be constantly "cool" and quiet when constantly disrespected by proxy through the staff and team that work for me on a volunteer basis? Did you happen to read my response to your Bullsnake thread?

If you didnt happen to scroll down, here it is...



> I highly suggest if you value a presence on this site that you cut your little stunts off right now. We have gone to great lengths to ensure that the members have a say in the running of this site through the MAB. If you have a problem with the rules, or the enforcement of the rules..... bring it up with them. They have the power to change whatever they want.
> 
> But again, instead of taking that route, the route that we have provided that I believe barely any other sites have, you choose instead to bitch and moan, to goad the very people that work extremely hard to bring this site to you for FREE with no benefit to themselves.
> 
> So if you have a major problem, take your selfish presence and go cry somewhere else.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I love this thread...It show alot of anger from some one I think it kool and quiet person. I was wrong


mike IS a cool and quiet person. you would think that him acting like this would bring people to an epiphane. but no, all they do instead is criticize and patronize him about HIS WEBSITE. that's what i don't understand. there is no power to the people unless he wants it to be. this is his f*cking website and he can do whatever the hell he pleases. you all take for granted that this is what he started from scratch nd he can ban whoever he wants and delete whatever text he wants. i dont think any of you understand how much he goes out of his way for you guys, seriously.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Xenon said:


> I love this thread...It show alot of anger from some one I think it kool and quiet person. I was wrong


Why be constantly "cool" and quiet when constantly disrespected by proxy through the staff and team that work for me on a volunteer basis? Did you happen to read my response to your Bullsnake thread?

If you didnt happen to scroll down, here it is...



> I highly suggest if you value a presence on this site that you cut your little stunts off right now. We have gone to great lengths to ensure that the members have a say in the running of this site through the MAB. If you have a problem with the rules, or the enforcement of the rules..... bring it up with them. They have the power to change whatever they want.
> 
> But again, instead of taking that route, the route that we have provided that I believe barely any other sites have, you choose instead to bitch and moan, to goad the very people that work extremely hard to bring this site to you for FREE with no benefit to themselves.
> 
> So if you have a major problem, take your selfish presence and go cry somewhere else.


[/quote]

I could really careless what is your respond to my thread about bullsnake. I know part of thread I'm the reason why you post it, and I'm one of the member who like to post hot chick.

posting hot chick doesnt mean breaking the rules, for that matter other member my thread be close, remove. Plus I get warning for that. But it seem some other member bitching and moaning, racist, harrash, bad post seem to be ok for most mod/mad.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Getting back on track...

I think the removal of the PG rating was a good idea. People were obviously taking it as a licence to go above and beyond what the rules said.

Maybe it would still be a good idea to make a note on the entrance to the Lounge that not all material contained is work or child safe? Or are we just going to leave it blank now?

I'm almost afraid to suggest something like that though because people are likely to simply push that too far as well...

...this is just all getting so rediculous.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Back on topic. I think removal of PG-13 Warning is useful; as it closes the door for certain demagogues who choose to spend their arguing with the way moderators do their job - "Well, I saw a PG-13 movie once where a girl showed her boobies, blah, blah,blah..." We are better off without the warning, because some members feel it gives them carte blanche to post suggestive material.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

o my god.

go make your own god damn forum and post whatever u want, this is a fish site. THIS IS NOT YOUR SITE. There are many hot girl sites and hot girl related forums out there; go there we certainly dont need you


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

hyphen said:


> I love this thread...It show alot of anger from some one I think it kool and quiet person. I was wrong


mike IS a cool and quiet person. you would think that him acting like this would bring people to an epiphane. but no, all they do instead is criticize and patronize him about HIS WEBSITE. that's what i don't understand. there is no power to the people unless he wants it to be. this is his f*cking website and he can do whatever the hell he pleases. you all take for granted that this is what he started from scratch nd he can ban whoever he wants and delete whatever text he wants. i dont think any of you understand how much he goes out of his way for you guys, seriously.
[/quote]

It all boils down to the lack of respect shown to not only the site but other membership....

I even pinned the forum rules for everyone.......so now....lets resume some quality P-Fury posting and get back to preparring for christmas, my birthday and the new year......


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

rocker said:


> o my god.
> 
> go make your own god damn forum and post whatever u want, this is a fish site. THIS IS NOT YOUR SITE. There are many hot girl sites and hot girl related forums out there; go there we certainly dont need you


Dude!... i know this is not my site and it not all about the hot girl.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I know this has been mentioned before, but why not create a separate lounge with an R Rating or something like that? I probably missed the explanation as to why not, and I know it's Mike's site and he can do whatever he likes, but don't you also want to keep the people happy, keep em coming back, etc.? I.E. boobies are the new opium of the masses, why not feed em de boobies, keep em happy. Just my 2 cents, tho.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

rocker said:


> There are many hot girl sites and hot girl related forums out there; go there we certainly dont need you


What ?? You mean to tell me that there are sites on the Internet other than Pfury where you can look at pictures of women ???









A concept lost on far too many people around here


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> I love this thread...It show alot of anger from some one I think it kool and quiet person. I was wrong


mike IS a cool and quiet person. you would think that him acting like this would bring people to an epiphane. but no, all they do instead is criticize and patronize him about HIS WEBSITE. that's what i don't understand. there is no power to the people unless he wants it to be. this is his f*cking website and he can do whatever the hell he pleases. you all take for granted that this is what he started from scratch nd he can ban whoever he wants and delete whatever text he wants. i dont think any of you understand how much he goes out of his way for you guys, seriously.
[/quote]

It all boils down to the lack of respect shown to not only the site but other membership....

I even pinned the forum rules for everyone.......so now....lets resume some quality P-Fury posting and get back to preparring for christmas, *my birthday * and the new year......









[/quote]

Yes! Everyone must prepare for CK's bday! It's a joyous event! Who cares about that Jesus guy. What did he ever do for anyone?







J/K CK! Much love! When's the big day?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> posting hot chick doesnt mean breaking the rules, for that matter other member my thread be close, remove. Plus I get warning for that. But it seem some other member bitching and moaning, racist, harrash, bad post seem to be ok for most mod/mad.


It does when it pushes the envelope of what has been described as acceptable within the forum rules. Im sorry you feel that way about the enforcement of the other rules. I hope to improve this in the future with my own personal involvement in the moderation of the Lounge.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> I know this has been mentioned before, but why not create a separate lounge with an R Rating or something like that? I probably missed the explanation as to why not, and I know it's Mike's site and he can do whatever he likes, but don't you also want to keep the people happy, keep em coming back, etc.? I.E. boobies are the new opium of the masses, why not feed em de boobies, keep em happy. Just my 2 cents, tho.


if thats what you really want then why dont you find ap0rn luonge and invite yoru p-fury friends to join you there..

im all for hot chicks but i dont come to this site for that..

personally i have been less interested in a majority of the crap that has been in the lounge and dont see anything wrong in a little clean up ..

i look at other material *** at home but dont need to share it with everyone here whats the big deal, why not just get the other members e-mail addy and if you really must share your spank material just email them a link..

yes i haev posted and contributed to those threads in question but i could easliy live with out it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Mettle said:


> I know this has been mentioned before, but why not create a separate lounge with an R Rating or something like that? I probably missed the explanation as to why not, and I know it's Mike's site and he can do whatever he likes, but don't you also want to keep the people happy, keep em coming back, etc.? I.E. boobies are the new opium of the masses, why not feed em de boobies, keep em happy. Just my 2 cents, tho.


That idea was tossed around by me, but it is not acceptable at this point.... that solution is just pandering and appeasement instead of enforcement that the rules are the rules.

The core issue is not only the chick threads but all the disrespect of the rules, the site, the moderators, other members... it has to stop.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

(3 days after we celebrate the birth of christ, we celebrate the birth of Croc Keeper.....at least in this household we do.......)

I can neverget over how fast you all make a page fly by while I make a single post.....LOL, it makes my posts out of place by the time I have typed it you are all way past where I was.....sheesh.....sorry to derail.....

and 2p2fury, enforcement of rules is something not taken lightely.....and is something that is being made obviously equal for any and everyone.......welcome back to your lounge Mike







!!!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> if thats what you really want then why dont you find ap0rn luonge and invite yoru p-fury friends to join you there..
> *
> im all for hot chicks but i dont come to this site for that..
> *
> personally i have been less interested in a majority of the crap that has been in the lounge and dont see anything wrong in a little clean up ..


Exactly. People have implied numerous times that us moderators don't like looking at hot women; which has absolutely nothing to do with anything. I am a red-blooded heterosexual male and I have a large collection of hot chick pictures on my PC at home, naked, thong shots, whatever... it's just a matter of understanding that this site isn't the place for that; if more guys understood that, everyone would be better off


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> if thats what you really want then why dont you find ap0rn luonge and invite yoru p-fury friends to join you there..
> *
> im all for hot chicks but i dont come to this site for that..
> *
> personally i have been less interested in a majority of the crap that has been in the lounge and dont see anything wrong in a little clean up ..


Exactly. People have implied numerous times that us moderators don't like looking at hot women; which has absolutely nothing to do with anything. I am a red-blooded heterosexual male and I have a large collection of hot chick pictures on my PC at home, naked, thong shots, whatever... it's just a matter of understanding that this site isn't the place for that; if more guys understood that, everyone would be better off








[/quote]

You can post pics of chicks... they just have to be clothed, not clothes while spreading their crotches shoving and hand down their pants... or leaning over in a piece of dental floss showing their goods.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Xenon said:


> if thats what you really want then why dont you find ap0rn luonge and invite yoru p-fury friends to join you there..
> *
> im all for hot chicks but i dont come to this site for that..
> *
> personally i have been less interested in a majority of the crap that has been in the lounge and dont see anything wrong in a little clean up ..


Exactly. People have implied numerous times that us moderators don't like looking at hot women; which has absolutely nothing to do with anything. I am a red-blooded heterosexual male and I have a large collection of hot chick pictures on my PC at home, naked, thong shots, whatever... it's just a matter of understanding that this site isn't the place for that; if more guys understood that, everyone would be better off








[/quote]

You can post pics of chicks... they just have to be clothed, not clothes while spreading their crotches shoving and hand down their pants... or leaning over in a piece of dental floss showing their goods.
[/quote]

I imagined Al Bundy in a thong


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

THe way I see it is like this.
Since some of these motherfockers dont appreciate it or know how to
follow the rules on the lounge....Remove it. Remove it for a while. Or remove it
for good. Fock this crap. That way there wont be any bitching over stupid sh*t.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

nudity is not a big deal... people should go to a freakin porn site...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> if thats what you really want then why dont you find ap0rn luonge and invite yoru p-fury friends to join you there..


Eh, aint the same. I like the dynamics of this whole group; any other site and I'd have to deal with a whole new bunch of jacks instead of you jacks, the jacks I've grown to love over the last couple of years. You may be jacks, but you're MY jacks.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> if thats what you really want then why dont you find ap0rn luonge and invite yoru p-fury friends to join you there..


Eh, aint the same. I like the dynamics of this whole group; any other site and I'd have to deal with a whole new bunch of jacks instead of you jacks, the jacks I've grown to love over the last couple of years. You may be jacks, but you're MY jacks.

:laugh:
[/quote]

well thats what i mean get a group of your closest jacks to boldly go where most of us ahve already gone and join a jacking forum.. bring the dynamic with you to a forum that supports that type of material.. maybe even get a team rip thread going in there HOF..

there are forums devoted to nothing at all where you can have all teh chesticle and roastbeef sandwich threads you want..

as amny know im enthusiastic abotu fishing but i dont try to keep fishing threads going here all the time i go to fishing forums..

i asked mike for a fishing section of the forum the idea was considered and respectfully decilned so thats was the end, i go to other thread for my fishing discussions and occasionaly post something here when i want to share...

same should go for this dead whores of a topic..

i also keep my O&A tuff to a minimum since there are howard fans and people that dont care, so im on some of there fan sites, also a cigar forum, im all over the place with forums..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

CrocKeeper said:


> (3 days after we celebrate the birth of christ, we celebrate the birth of Croc Keeper.....at least in this household we do.......)
> 
> I can neverget over how fast you all make a page fly by while I make a single post.....LOL, it makes my posts out of place by the time I have typed it you are all way past where I was.....sheesh.....sorry to derail.....
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

wow. some of you have really taken the direction personal and went off the deep end.

Bye bye Yak. You were kinda cool. but danm you just don't know when to shut up or when to drop a cause.

2p2f- dude. stop drop and let it roll man. you do push the envelope. chill it back. I don't want to see you get banned over something stupid as this topic has become.

I don't get you guys. If BS got suspended why would you try and push as well? Especially at a time when this is a hot issue? WTF is wrong with you? instead of pushing for a rule change you pushed the mods. And worse yet you push Mike. 
Try and do something constructive within the rules. instead of lashing out like children. 
Mike has provided us some level of democracy. And for that you should be greatfull. But ultimatly If he choses to take it all away and run the site as he sees fit. well that is left to his discresion. He pays the bills. Thats that. He is the king of this castle.

Yeah we all like hot ladies. well most of us. there are a couple of you that have been anti on this issue the last few days that I'm starting to question. but overall we all appreciate a good looking woman. But thats not the point here. BS didn't get suspended for posting images of women. he got suspended for pushing the staff. Just as alot of you are doing.

And THAT is the problem with the lounge. Not the pics of women its the children that can't hold a conversation without acting like retarded children.
Or can't understand where the line of what is acceptable is. 
You all damn well know that no PG-13 movie shows tits/nipples/gash. and you can only say the word f*ck 1 time in a PG 13. 
So stop acting all innocent and dumb. All that is happening here is you are showing examples of exactly what we need to do away with on this site.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> wow. some of you have really taken the direction personal and went off the deep end.
> 
> Bye bye Yak. You were kinda cool. but danm you just don't know when to shut up or when to drop a cause.
> 
> ...


ok Mr. Nice Guy.







I'm not pusing Mike or anything, I'm just standing up with my hot chick thread.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> ok Mr. Nice Guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I'm just standing up with my hot chick thread.


What ??


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> ok Mr. Nice Guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not Mr. Nice guy. In fact I'd go as far to state I'm the biggest asshole on this site. But the fact remains you are not standing up with your posting of pics. What are you fighting for? the right to post chick pics reguardless of the rules? That fight is only going to end in you're removal from the site. why push for that? To what end does it get you? Stand up with well formed debate and engage at an intelectual level. hasty actions cause knee jerk reactions.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

You people amaze me... honestly... if you want to see those pics, go do a google search, how do you think most of them are found anyways, why do you need other people to post them here for you.

As for calling MAB Mike's little group of angels or whatever, thats a bunch of crap... in all honestly, I think I have talked to Mike maybe three times, and it was all about buying merchandise from the site, other than that, the only time Ive talked to him has been in the MAB forum on threads going on in there... he most definitely does not influence any of my votes on anything we vote on.

Everyone needs to just cool off and go have a beer or something... this thread is just rediculous.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Xenon said:


> I'm just standing up with my hot chick thread.


What ??









[/quote]

what! what???


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I'm just standing up with my hot chick thread.


What ??








[/quote]

what! what???
[/quote]

You are "standing up with your hot chick thread". What does that even mean ?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

you people.................you know what, I'm not even going to say anything


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha dude said:


> you people.................you know what, I'm not even going to say anything


I wish I could take that stance.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

> I'm not Mr. Nice guy. In fact I'd go as far to state I'm the biggest asshole on this site.


I agree with this statement :laugh:

Jokes. Unconditional love and respect


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> > I'm not Mr. Nice guy. In fact I'd go as far to state I'm the biggest asshole on this site.
> 
> 
> I agree with this statement :laugh:
> ...


----------



## kawicivic (Sep 5, 2006)

This problem happens on lots of forums. Allowing that kind of material brings down the image of the site. Potential sponsors could be lost beduase they don't want to be associated with those kind of images. One of my forums closed a section of the thread entitled "bikes and babes" that had been on the forum for a long time. Upon the closing of the thread they gave all members a chance to stay with the thread (it was hidden and membership was not available to any new members). I dont see this as a good solution for the lounge but I do know that the closing of that section did not hurt the site in the long run.

How old are you people that are arguing over this? (is this an argument with kids that dont have credit cards to get onto good porn sites? or without the knowledge of password sites?)

If these are grown men I must wonder what is wrong with you... what about the kids that sign on here. I started keeping fish in my early teens. I saved up my money for a 20 gallon tank. If the internet would have been around then I would have probably found this site and been extremely interested... a fish site is not a place to look at clams...

please let this man run an extremely educational site... leave the sex education to the sites that specialize in it!

and for the record - I am a 22 year old college male... I enjoy pics... but I dont need to see them here.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i'm 23 and started using the internet in junior high...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

hyphen said:


> i'm 23 and started using the internet in junior high...


I started using the internet when Al Gore invented it.


----------



## Revadarth (Sep 2, 2006)

Titanic had boobies.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Revadarth said:


> Titanic had boobies.


And it sunk; what's that tell ya ?


----------



## Revadarth (Sep 2, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Titanic had boobies.


And it sunk; what's that tell ya ?








[/quote]
It also won 11 Oscars and made over a billion dollars. Don't you want this site to win an Oscar?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Revadarth said:


> Titanic had boobies.


And it sunk; what's that tell ya ?:rasp:
[/quote]
It also won 11 Oscars and made over a billion dollars. Don't you want this site to win an Oscar?
[/quote]


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

The fact that the "PG-13" label needs to be removed due to people misconstruing what it means despite clear rules for this board is simply pathetic. I just dont understand where the at least somewhat mature people went, or back when people APPRECIATED this board for what it gave them. It wasnt about trying to get around the rules to post a girl with a nipple shot. Dont get me wrong, there still are a lot of great people on this board. I simply havent been around as much due to the people that have infested it in the past year or so. So with that, I end my comment on the PG-13 label.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> I know this has been mentioned before, but why not create a separate lounge with an R Rating or something like that? I probably missed the explanation as to why not, and I know it's Mike's site and he can do whatever he likes, but don't you also want to keep the people happy, keep em coming back, etc.? I.E. boobies are the new opium of the masses, why not feed em de boobies, keep em happy. Just my 2 cents, tho.


I think that would be a good idea, although still keep the rule of not allowing nudity i.e. nipple,vag. Photo's like what Bullsnake posted would be allowed there and ONLY there, that way the rest of the lounge can remain work safe. Incorporate it so it says content inside may contain material that may not be considered "work safe" enter at your own discretion, hell I even help moderate it.









Just a suggestion.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Mike,
I really wish you spoke to me 1st before you jumped to any conclusions...


----------

